# My 06 Explorer plowing - short youtube.



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Enjoy


----------



## snowbear1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*homesteader plow*

hey that seems to push the snow pretty good
is it 61/2 or 71/2 i was thinking about getting one
i have a snowbear now it,s ok but i like the fact that you can angle it inside the truck


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

*My 06 Explorer plowing with Fisher Homesteader - short youtube*

It's 6'-8", they come also as 7'-4". I just found that one on eBay and bought it for $ 1200. For what I need it for, it's great, but it's light so does not scrape that well if the snow is packed and driven over. I am missing few inches on both sides, thinking about adding some small wings, maybe.

BTW, it's a Fisher Homesteader.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

You seem to hold up longer then you need too. Dosent that one have a scrape lock setting?


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

What do you mean "holding too long" - my ears are open for any advices ?

You can have a float mode, or lock it in one position - I guess that's what you mean.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Tahoe99;1594151 said:


> What do you mean "holding too long" - my ears are open for any advices ?
> 
> You can have a float mode, or lock it in one position - I guess that's what you mean.


When you stack against the pile. It sounds like ur holding down the button for it too go up. But its already agasint the stops. So when you go to stack the pile as u roll into the pile it should just be a smooth easy lift. You dont wanna hear the motor go EhhhErrrr. and when u go to back away from the pile kind of like bump down and that will shake the snow thats stuck to the blade off. That way u dont end up dropping a big chunk of snow some place.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks.

I see, why stress the motor going up, it's there already, can't go any further.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

Putting a plow on my wife's explorer now. Thanks for ruining her day....haha


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The scraping problem isn't really about the weight of the plow, its about the snow in front of it. Because you're pushing straight forward, the snow is pushing straight back and lifting the plow. If you were plowing with the blade full angled, it would scrape right to the bottom.

Don't put wings on it. That blade is right for that car, adding width will make it scrape less and put more strain on the car.

I didn't think that exploders had frames? If no frame, be very gentle on it.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

jasonv;1594549 said:


> I didn't think that exploders had frames? If no frame, be very gentle on it.


1991-2010 explorers were body on frame.

the 2011-up is a unibody.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yep, 2010 was the last body on frame Explorer, available with v8.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

91AK250;1594644 said:


> 1991-2010 explorers were body on frame.
> 
> the 2011-up is a unibody.


I'll remember that.
It is getting hard to find vehicles with frames besides full size cargo vans, pickups, and heavy trucks. And even then, stupid car makers (and stupid poser customers) are making things sort-of resembling pickups in unibody. Enough to make you gag. I've basically given up on the possibility of my wife's next vehicle having a frame. We don't need two pickups. She's going to need an SUV-ish type of vehicle. Probably going to do a Subaru. At least they offer MT and 4-wheel traction without forcing you into a gas guzzling slob sized engine.


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

Subarus are great, but test one before getting one. My wife has been driving 07 Tribeca, and it's a great car, no issues for over 60 k miles, but she averages about 15-16 mpg which is close to my 4.6 v8. She does a mix driving, but lot of it in town. Those engines like to rev to 4k rpm before getting into powerband. Otherwise it's one of the better vehicle built we have had. Fit and finish top class. I am just not looking forward to changing the sparkplugs on that flat H6. I think the wheels got to come off.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Tahoe99;1594935 said:


> Subarus are great, but test one before getting one. My wife has been driving 07 Tribeca, and it's a great car, no issues for over 60 k miles, but she averages about 15-16 mpg which is close to my 4.6 v8. She does a mix driving, but lot of it in town. Those engines like to rev to 4k rpm before getting into powerband. Otherwise it's one of the better vehicle built we have had. Fit and finish top class. I am just not looking forward to changing the sparkplugs on that flat H6. I think the wheels got to come off.


We would be going with one of the 4's. Outback/Forester/XV. Not time yet so haven't made the decision. Has to break 30 mpg highway no question.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Love watching all these vids - my kids look at me like I am weird - where did I go wrong with them!!??? I tried...haha


----------



## Tahoe99 (Jan 17, 2006)

That was the response from my wife who shot this vid:"You want to record - what ? Plowing ?" My daughter was excited to be on youtube


----------

